# 3/30/09 Offshore Jigging VIDEO - Nice Gag, Big Snapper, AJs



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Here you go! opcorn

http://community.anglertube.com/_33009-Offshore-Jiggin/video/583354/31348.html


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Afive hook up follwed by a four, awesome. How far out and how deep?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ppping (3/31/2009)*Afive hook up follwed by a four, awesome. How far out and how deep?


Anywhere from 12 miles to 25


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome video. That boat has some serious mojo.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

haha me and that dang gag. those aj were so fun on light tackle


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We had a few we had to release last time out also. They are a blast on jigging tackle for sure.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I love the sound of that stradic! Another great video:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing your trip with us. You guys have come a long way from your first video good job. Keep them a coming. Gene


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool video, thanks for posting.


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Great video. Glad to see you those guys learning what it's all about. No bananas on that boat.

Awesome job producing the video.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

haha actually we had a convo about that while we were out there...NO bananas on ANY boat o go on.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn fine job fellas. Sweet vid for sure.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I don't eat bananas for breakfast before a fishing trip either.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice vid God bless


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>Greatvideo. Look like a GREAT day on the water. Thanks for sharing your trip .

Mike


----------

